# which tutorial for telnety. S2



## mik909 (Sep 27, 2009)

_Sorry, this is my fist post, so can't insert url's._
*Question:* which tutorial should I be following in order to get modifications like Telnet working? (eventually want tivowebplus, but first I need telnet).
*Background:* Series 2 Tivo (model TCD240080), running 7.2.2 Tivo service #: 240-xxx. I'm using the "ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso" with 7.2.2 modded kernel. I have followed: do a google for "steventamm/tivo." and it's the first hit.
starting from Step 7. Seems pretty straight forward, but after booting, Tivo only open on ports 80,443,2190 & 2191. Looking at the "/var/log/kernal" log, it ends with "rc.sysinit completed". Doesn't make any mention of "rc.sysinit.author" which is what the tutorial has you create, to start the telnet daemon. I then saw in this thread: can't insert it, but basically said just add the tnlited line to the bottom of "rc.sysinit" and that everything in hdx4 should also be in hdx7. Tried putthing the rc.sysinit.author in hdx7 and Tivo just continuously reboots. Then tried following the ladder tutorial in full (ie deleted rc.sysinit.author completely and just added the tnlited line to the bottom of rc.sysint), but no telnet. My guess is these tutorials are outdated. They are for versions 3 & 4 and i'm on 7.22. Most of the how-to's I find are for 'upgrading' hard drives or adding a 2nd one, neither of which I care to do. 
Lastly, I have seen Tivo_SApper but that requires the purchase of Instantcake. I was under the impression that I could just use the modd'd kernel from the "ptvlba48-4.0DD.iso".


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Sapper is easiest. 

You don't need Instantcake, just the Enhanced CD/ISO, to get the modified kernels, or modify the kernel yourself.
When I did Sapper, I just bought the enhanced ISO.


----------



## mik909 (Sep 27, 2009)

> You don't need Instantcake, just the Enhanced CD/ISO,


I assume your talking about the dvrupgrade "ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso" with the modded kernels, which I already have.
So, looking at the sapper instructions, I just stick that lba48.iso in the "sapper_tools" directory and then create a new iso from that/burn and off I go. ( that's the part I didn't "get" after reading those instructions initially). The directions say I need to add the "slicer" to the sapper_tools directory as well, but I will try without it.
Thanks for the reply, I'l give that a shot and report back.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need slicer. I think it just makes it easier for upgrading the OS and moving the hacks over. I have made my own scripts for that.


----------



## mik909 (Sep 27, 2009)

I gave it a shot and realized something very strange. Not sure if anyone else has ever ran accross this, but here goes:
If you nmap for port 23, it will report "open", but then all subsequent port scans, or telnet connections, will report closed and you can not access the device. No idea why that is, but I confirmed it a couple times. If i telnet to it, then nmap for port 23, it closes my connection, until I restart. Basically, telnet works fine, and probably has been working, via one of the other hack methods I used, just don't port scan port 23 because the tivo closes the port. The same does not hold true for port 21 (ftp).
Conclusion: telnet is working. On to the hacks. Thanks classicat for the direction.


----------

